# Epitalon dosage



## Dointhemost (Jan 19, 2022)

I am trying to figure out dosing for Epitalon, I purchased it at 5mg and reconstituted it with 1ml bac water. I want to do the recommened dose which is a wide range  of 5-10mg a day. What would i pull on a .5 ml 500 unit insulin syringe. Thank you so much for your input


----------



## GhostPenguin (Jan 19, 2022)

Do you mean micrograms?

If not, 5mg of epi mixed with 1 mL bacteriosatic water is equivalent to 5mg per mL

So you would need 1mL for a 5mg dosage


----------



## Send0 (Jan 19, 2022)

Dointhemost said:


> I am trying to figure out dosing for Epitalon, I purchased it at 5mg and reconstituted it with 1ml bac water. I want to do the recommened dose which is a wide range  of 5-10mg a day. What would i pull on a .5 ml 500 unit insulin syringe. Thank you so much for your input


If you reconstituted a 5mg vial with 1ml bac, then each ml contains 5mg.

If you want to take 5-10mg per day, then you would need 1-2ml per injection. Or said another way, you will need to use 1-2 vials per day.

If you're asking how much you would draw out of the vial with a 0.5ml insulin syringe... Then the most you could pull is 2.5mg per syringe. You would need 2-4 full syringes to get 5-10mg.


----------



## TODAY (Jan 19, 2022)

Out of curiosity, are you using it primarily for the purported anti-aging properties, nootropic effects, or metabolic effects?


----------



## Dointhemost (Jan 19, 2022)

Thank you so much for all your replies, I defenitly  have to get a bigger bottle and larger syringe.

I am using it for Anti aging and nootropic effects


----------



## Dointhemost (Jan 19, 2022)

I am also using Clen, T3 and just received Mk 677. I went through Geo Peptides for their amazing deals but now i am wondering about the efficacy of their products because i don't see any third party testing. I do apologize if i mentioned a source and that is against rules of forum, New to all this


----------



## TODAY (Jan 19, 2022)

Dointhemost said:


> I am also using Clen, T3 and just received Mk 677. I went through Geo Peptides for their amazing deals but now i am wondering about the efficacy of their products because i don't see any third party testing. I do apologize if i mentioned a source and that is against rules of forum, New to all this


Eh, peptides and research chems are largely grey-area material. We're not a source board, but discussing clearnet research chemical sites in generally fine.

I've heard mixed things about geopeptides. There was a time when their research chems seemed to be pretty reliable, but I get the impression that quality has been slipping for a few years now.


----------



## Dointhemost (Jan 19, 2022)

Yeah that is what i am gathering from some reviews online, I was thinking of going with Umbrella next. Science bio seems pretty legit but they are going out of biz. I am open to suggestions if anyone has any.


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Jan 19, 2022)

Why 10mg ED
I was under the impression that 5mg was the recommended dose


----------



## Dointhemost (Jan 19, 2022)

Yeah when googling it’s a wide range for dosing. I have seen anywhere from 1-10mg


----------



## Send0 (Jan 19, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> Why 10mg ED
> I was under the impression that 5mg was the recommended dose


I thought it was 10mg/day, taken for 10 days?


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Jan 19, 2022)

Dointhemost said:


> Yeah when googling it’s a wide range for dosing. I have seen anywhere from 1-10mg





Send0 said:


> I thought it was 10mg/day, taken for 10 days?



I wish I had a good memory lol.
I've always done 5mg ED 20 days.

But that most CERTAINLY doesnt mean I'm right lol
I'll have to look it all up again, because this is bothering me.... and I feel like I do it for a good reason, but it's been a couple years since I bothered to research it... since I came to the 5mg conclusion.
So I might just be retarded


----------



## Send0 (Jan 19, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> I wish I had a good memory lol.
> I've always done 5mg ED 20 days.
> 
> But that most CERTAINLY doesnt mean I'm right lol
> ...


I think it all kind of ends up being about the same. I'm not an expert on epithalon, but I think the main thing is to get ~100mg in a 2-3 week time frame.

Let me know what you dig up. I have a kit of epithalon that's been sitting in my fridge for the last 8 months 😂


----------



## TODAY (Jan 19, 2022)

For those of you who have experience running epitalon:

What sort of effects did you note? I'm especially interested in the anecdotal reports of increased emotional resilience.


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Jan 19, 2022)

TODAY said:


> For those of you who have experience running epitalon:
> 
> What sort of effects did you note? I'm especially interested in the anecdotal reports of increased emotional resilience.



2 largest effects for me.
Sleep.
Man, did I sleep well...
Lipds went into crazy good mode, fa tactic test scored.. I'm talking 3 weeks after a Tren blast and my lipids were exceptional.

As for the emotional resilience, my OPINION is that it can be attributed to the fantastic sleep.
Weve all women up after a shitty nights rest and snapped and have been easy to "Get to" and easy to anger.

Its fucking wonderous what consistsntly solid sleep can accomplish


----------



## Human_Backhoe (Jan 19, 2022)

2.5 mg am/pm

Best sleep of my life. I used it coming off 14 years of rotating shifts.  It did wonders in that respect!!!  I can praise it enough for " re setting " circadian rhythms the.  Other that that lipids were improved into the absolute excellence range from good. I don't know if it lengthened my life. Ask me if a few years.  

Honestly thought I know it's not worth shit but the feelz when it came to sleep were excellent.


----------



## Human_Backhoe (Jan 19, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> 2 largest effects for me.
> Sleep.
> Man, did I sleep well...
> Lipds went into crazy good mode, fa tactic test scored.. I'm talking 3 weeks after a Tren blast and my lipids were exceptional.
> ...



Stay the fuck out of my fridge.  It's not for you.


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Jan 20, 2022)

Human_Backhoe said:


> Stay the fuck out of my fridge.  It's not for you.



Already jacked your shit, bitch
You're too slow


----------



## shackleford (Jan 20, 2022)

Human_Backhoe said:


> Stay the fuck out of my fridge.  It's not for you.


just replace it with mt2. Keep the epitalon label. Problem solved.


----------

